# Promatch 5000 Lipos



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

Looking at making the switch sometime soon is anybody tried these? LMk thanks


----------



## newrcguy2008 (May 13, 2008)

i know the price is good :woohoo:


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Impdog said:


> Looking at making the switch sometime soon is anybody tried these? LMk thanks


I've got a pair of them that I have used in a 1/10th sprint car running mod motor on a dirt oval. They seem fine.

A couple guys at my track (me being the first) have 1/8th scale electric conversions. We are using the SMC 28C 5000 LiPos in our cars (an atypical configuration because the track only allows ROAR approved LiPos). We started with the SMCs because, at 28C, they were the highest rated hardcase LiPos available at the time we started running these conversions.

One day we were at the track and I let one of the guys try my pair of Pro-Match 5000s in place of his SMC 5000s (I can't use them in my car without making a new battery tray - that's why I let someone else try them). He said he felt no difference in punch with the Pro-Match vs the SMC. These motors easily pull 100 amp spikes trying to get an 8.5 pound car started from a dead stop with no slipper.

Note: these conversions run 2 packs in series for the equivalent of a 4S 5000 mAHr battery.


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta (Sep 8, 2008)

What are the run times you are achieving with these batteries in the 1/8 scale?


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Bob Imbrigotta said:


> What are the run times you are achieving with these batteries in the 1/8 scale?


I never ran them to the cutoff.

Actually, I use SMC 5000s in my car when needing the ROAR approved packs or MaxAmps 6000s when I can use shrink-wrapped batteries. The tray was custom made for the SMCs and the ProMatchs' won't fit in that tray on my 1/8th. The car we tested the ProMatchs' in has a different tray setup that does not require a specific thickness of battery.

As noted, I have not run them to the cutoff, but based on how much the SMC 5000s take after known race lengths, I would say I could get close to 20 minutes if they were run to the cutoff. I guy I race with has run 17 minutes in practice to the cutoff using SMC 5000s, but he is using a higher amp draw motor (a Neu 1.5D, compared to my Neu 2.5D). On the other hand, we know we don't run quite as hard in practice as in a race.


----------



## DirtOvalDude (May 18, 2008)

Are the promatch batteries hardwired inside like the SMC packs or do they use bullet connectors???


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

DirtOvalDude said:


> Are the promatch batteries hardwired inside like the SMC packs or do they use bullet connectors???


Hardwired with Deans (or a clone). The wire they use is bigger that 12Ga (based on me trying to fit it in a powerpole terminal) but I don't know exactly what size it is. It may be a metric size not AWG. But definitely bigger that 12 AWG.


----------



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

I ordered 2 packs from promatch today,and was going to local hobby shop to get the Thunder Power rc charger but they are back ordered till Nov. 10th.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Impdog said:


> I ordered 2 packs from promatch today,and was going to local hobby shop to get the Thunder Power rc charger but they are back ordered till Nov. 10th.


If you can afford it, I recommend the Hyperion 0610i either single or "Duo". The have built-in balancers so they charge packs faster because there is no voltage drop through in "in-line" balancer.


----------



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

Well we finally ran Lipos last night (promatch) our first time ever running any lipos,Bill my son reset his track record in sprint by 3 laps and in latemodel by a lap could have been more in both classes I will admit I didnt want to switch but now Iam convinced its the way to go, and the Thunder Power Rc 610-c charger is great.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

First time I ran my ProMatch 5000 LiPo in my sprinter, in traffic, I came within .2 seconds of breaking the track record set when the guy had the track all to himself. Of course, that was after I a) In the first qualifier, melted a spur gear because the slipper was too loose for all that power, and b) In the second qualifier, spit the teeth off the idler gear in the trans. Good thing there were 3 qualifiers that race.


----------



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

Check out nexus racing.com look up the spur gears they sell they are far superior to any thing, the fast touring car drivers run them.


----------

